# i7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz



## Pedro Pinto (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello there guys,

I would like to know if you see anything wrong, which can eventually cause BSOD's, or some conflicts. PRIME95 / LinX / OCCT / Memtest Passed. (But there are some random BSOD's happening still)










If there is something you guys think I should change or edit, tell me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the Error Codes you see on the BSOD.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Pedro Pinto (Feb 23, 2011)

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\022311-18267-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c58e50
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 18:00:46.651 2011 (UTC + 0:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:52:18.962
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {4, 2, 0, fffff80002a97285}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+4d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000004, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002a97285, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cc30e0
 0000000000000004 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+4d
fffff800`02a97285 458b4e04        mov     r9d,dword ptr [r14+4]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002f8c360 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002f8c360)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000200 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88002f64180
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002a97285 rsp=fffff88002f8c4f0 rbp=0000000002f64180
 r8=fffff88002f8c580  r9=0000000002f64180 r10=fffff80002a1b000
r11=fffff88002f8c530 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x4d:
fffff800`02a97285 458b4e04        mov     r9d,dword ptr [r14+4] ds:00000000`00000004=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002a8aca9 to fffff80002a8b740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f8c218 fffff800`02a8aca9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f8c220 fffff800`02a89920 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f8c580 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00f80201 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02f8c360 fffff800`02a97285 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02a97ce4 00000001`07c09600 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`02f8c4f0 fffff800`02a96dd6 : fffffa80`0819f588 fffffa80`0819f588 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x4d
fffff880`02f8c560 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+4d
fffff800`02a97285 458b4e04        mov     r9d,dword ptr [r14+4]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+4d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4cc791bd

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+4d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+4d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
*CPU*: Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4,00GHz
*Board*: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
*RAM*: 3x2 GBs Kingston HyperX 1866mhz - TriChannel
*GraphicCard*: Sapphire HD5870 GDDR5 1GB
*SoundCard*: Asus OnBoard
*PSU*: PC Power 750W


----------

